# Baby goat choking?



## thehorselover (Feb 8, 2012)

I just picked up 2 new little bucklings. Both are Nigerian dwarf mixes and about 8 weeks old. I got them home and when I went to feed them. I fed them some Purina Noble goat the same thing I feed my other goats. One of the bucklings started choking on the feed after only a couple bites. He started shaking his head and trying to bleat but it was coming out gurgled. He finally choked up some foamy food, then he was fine. I took the feed that night and then went to give some more in the morning and he did the same thing walked around choking on it then coughed it up then he went right back over and started eating again without any problems. I have never seen a goat do that before and he had me so worried. Does anyone know what it might be? What could be causing him to do this?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Is he eating it down too fast?


----------



## thehorselover (Feb 8, 2012)

He doesn't seem to be. It is always the first or second bite he takes.


----------



## Pixie13 (Mar 2, 2013)

I don't know if this will be of any help, but I have a boer doe that does this occasionally. I have never noticed any of my other goats doing this. Sometimes my doe will get choked and have a foamy froth for a little bit. My doe seems to be healthy and doesn't do it all the time, but sometimes it happens. Maybe it is like Ksalvagno said. Eating a little to fast.


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

Let me ask you this - what kind of shape were these little guys in when you got them? I bought a bunch of does several years back that were literally skin and bones when they got here. Because they had not been fed properly they had a tendency to scarf down food before someone else could take it away. Could that be the case with this little guy? Was he thin when he arrived?


----------



## thehorselover (Feb 8, 2012)

No. The guy I got them from took great care of all his goats. They were all up to date on their shots and wormed. They were already eating feed. He even had a dog pen set up in the middle of his big goat pen that had the door blocked where only the babies could get in that had more food so that the babies would not be chased off the food by the older goats. If he is eating too fast though is there any way that I could make him slow down? He really scares me when he starts choking.


----------



## Curious (Feb 6, 2013)

One of my wethers did this recently. He spat up mucous and unchewed food, so maybe your guy is eating too fast and not chewing things well like mine.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

What feed did the previous owner feed them?


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I would first check to be sure there isn't an obstruction...if all is clear I would perhaps hand feed him for a time....put a few grains on my hand and let him eat that...when he is done..offer a bit more...his swallow reflex just may not be as developed as the others.


----------



## thehorselover (Feb 8, 2012)

Sorry I haven't been back on in a while. The baby is doing much better after only a couple days of the choking at every meal he stopped completely. He is doing very well. I had a little scare with the other one, thought he had coccidia but now I think he just got a hold of something that upset his stomach. After a day of runny poo, I had to put the electrolytes and pepto to him, he is starting to firm back up. I am so happy that everything is getting back to normal now. Thank you everyone for the advice.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

always love to hear when they are doing better  thank you for the update


----------

